# 5/7/2011 Dive report



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a great day on the water with my buddies Scott and Mark... We saw a little of everything today... many 25lb+ red snapper, a few 20lb+ grouper and a 300lb+ jewfish.... I gigged the flounder with 1 being really nice and we all found a few bugs.. good water, seemed about 73 degrees with good vis approx 60-80 feet in most places.... nobody fired a shot today but we have got the fish lined up and ready for opening day...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang nice job!!!!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

good job Clint. makes my mouth water just looking at them.:thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice haul! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That was a great day on the water! I got a ton of video, AND lobsters! Also....unfortunatly we saw 6 lionfish.:thumbdown: I got video of 3 and Mark and Clint saw 3 more.
Here is a captured frame from the video I shot at Penhall reef. 
And one on Greens hole.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I was reading an article the other day where biologist said to kill everyone you see and report it. With that being said.. What do ya'll (forum members) suggest? Go ahead and kill them or just report?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Kill 'em. Non-native species, so open season as far as I can tell.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

King Mike said:


> I was reading an article the other day where biologist said to kill everyone you see and report it. With that being said.. What do ya'll (forum members) suggest? Go ahead and kill them or just report?


 kill'em if you can....I didn't even try to take on an alien invasion at 120' with an expensive camera in my hands......You really need specialized equipment for these fast/small/dangerous fish. Something with a pralyzer tip maybe.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Good day Clint we also had a nice day just relaxing in the bay


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*Lion Fish*

No Doubt. Kill ALL Lion Fish seen. Be VERY careful of spines. I hear they are delicious.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> That was a great day on the water! I got a ton of video, AND lobsters! Also....unfortunatly we saw 6 lionfish.:thumbdown: I got video of 3 and Mark and Clint saw 3 more.
> Here is a captured frame from the video I shot at Penhall reef.
> And one on Greens hole.


Nice pics Scott. I saw a small lionfish at the Chevron last month, but it was too small to spear. I hope to kill and capture many this year.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

We saw three on a rock just east of greens hole saturday aslo. I had a brand new point on my polespear and bent it up to where it doesnt even spin let alone resemble a rock point anymore. They are fast but I think a paralizer would have done the trick. I heard a few tricks to getting them off the paralizer once you hit them. one is bring a set of pliers down and rip off all the fins, another was use a piece of 1" pvc pipe, about 6" long and use it to slide the fish off the tip. You wont have to touch it with the second way, and they talked about putting them into a small dry bag or some thick walled bag the fins couldnt puncture.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Definitely a nice haul! Jood job.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

is there some law against using a bang stick with a shot gun shell and just blow to bits? :thumbup:just a quick thought without much thinking. would do away with worrying about getting finned by one.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

reefcreature said:


> is there some law against using a bang stick with a shot gun shell and just blow to bits? :thumbup:just a quick thought without much thinking. would do away with worrying about getting finned by one.


 
Have you ever shot (or heard) a powerhead underwater?


----------

